# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Bà Nà - Chinh phục 4 kỷ lục thế giới (650.000 đ)

## nguyenthixuankhuyen

*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH CHU DU VIỆT
TRUNG TÂM DU LỊCH MIỀN TRUNG
Add: F111 Trần Anh Tông - TP. Đà Nẵng
Tel: 05113 741 469 / 0912 555 627
0932 762 777 / 0986 949 777
Email: info@dulichdanang.net.vn
Web: http://dulichdanang.net.vn
*

----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen



----------


## thaithuy5992

Nghe giới thiệu cáp treo Bà Nà nhiều nhưng mà chưa có dịp đi xem thực hư như thế nào... :Frown:

----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen



----------


## thaithuy.92

Bà Nà có vẻ nổi tiếng thế,mình thích được đi cáp treo

----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen



----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen



----------


## nguyenthixuankhuyen



----------

